# Finding CT Polarity?



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got a set of 3-phase metering CTs where one of them is hooked up backwards.

Is there any way of determining which one is reversed while keeping the system energized if I only have access to the secondaries?

Also have access to PTs for the same system if that helps.

-John


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well we short out the shorting block and flip it on the dead side one at a time .

Old way . Meaning one ct at a time until you find it .


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

John I have no idea but I thought I take the opportunity to post an interesting article on CT polarity-- Not sure it will help or not.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Dennis. Looks like some useful information on trannies, pt's and ct's.


----------

